

Show HN: Review our Landing Page - alooPotato

http://www.getrewardly.com<p>HN - we have finished our first iteration of a landing page for Rewardly, an electronic credit card based loyalty program, and we'd love to get feedback.<p>We decided to keep text to as minimal as possible but we may have gone overboard. Our main concern is that users will not really understand what this product is in our strive for simplicity. We plan to have more detailed information on the "How It Works" page but your feedback on the issue would be awesome.
======
msobolev
\- the type-in box should say "your email here" \- the type-in box should
validate the email - I just typed "43sadfds" in it and the form ate it up \- I
know you are striving for simplicity... but the page is too cluttered - the
bottom section is distracting - too much info, elements not aligned with "1",
"2" and "3" on top. I'd rather build out the top 1-2-3 section: the pain you
are addressing, what users get, what they need to do next. \- if it is a
landing page why nav on top? you want visitors to be able to do one thing only
- give you their email \- the type-in box is not contrasting enough with the
background \- the up arrow in the logo is repeated in the name - redundant? \-
your 1-2-3 icons are not aligned - your coffee cup is visually lower than the
rest \- the type in 1-2-3 section is too small - visitor should be able to
scan it in a fraction of a second. \- go for ballsy contrast - gray
background, on "grayer" with still "grayer" font could be aesthetically
pleasing but kills UX

have fun! :)

------
prpon
Here are my initial impressions. Take it with a grain of salt.

1\. The tag 'cardless, effortless rewards' needs some work. I am not exactly
sure what that means.

2\. On step 1, I would add something about 'how secure your cards are on our
site'. I would be very skeptical about entering all my credit card information
into your site.

3\. On step 3, 'Earn free rewards'. Are those rewards on top of
rewards/miles/points I already get from my credit cards? Is it for cards that
don't have any rewards?

Hope that helps.

------
MPiccinato
I think it is pretty simple and easy to follow.

The images don't seem to line up vertically though in the 1,2,3 section. Which
was a bit distracting for me. Also, in Chrome on the Mac the background images
on "Gift Your Friends" and "Reward Together" get cut off removing their
shadow.

------
mjdwitt
I'm seeing what I'm pretty sure is an error when I view your page:
<http://imgur.com/TkFNr>. Just thought you might like the heads up.

I'm running Chromium 10.0.648, btw.

------
namank
Any particular reason you didn't go for <http://www.getreward.ly>?

just curious!

------
namank
Also, the red for 'reward' doesn't go with the rest of the images. Maybe
switch colours between reward and ly?

------
webbruce
Yeah the images are distracting, I'd make the headers for 123 bigger too

------
cosmorocket
You should make the footer sticky to the bottom.

------
geuis
Its hard to define exactly, but the all of the images don't look polished. It
all lacks a certain crispness. The logo has visible jaggies, for example.

You're using a font BebasNeueRegular that doesn't look crisp either. (I see
its being loaded with @font-face). Just switching that to Arial (your
fallback) in webkit inspector made everything look a lot better.

Simplify your DOCTYPE to just <!DOCTYPE html>.

Your google analytics script needs to be at the footer of the page. Use the
asyncronous loading script they provide.

Your background_texture.png and header_texture.png are over 500k combined.
Seriously, you need to get these to be no more than 10-20k at most.

Minify your css.

I love jQuery, but you're loading an entire js library to run 10 lines of
javascript in global.js. And forget the assumptive argument people make about
"oh its on a cdn so its cached in the browser...". Its likely _not_ cached in
peoples' browsers. Unless you plan on adding a lot of more functionality to
this page, consider re-writing your js to not use any libraries. (Can't
believe I'm actually saying that!)

The "GIFT YOUR FRIENDS" and "REWARD TOGETHER" images are cut off at the bottom
in Chrome.

Your buttons on the top-right of the page should have "cursor:pointer" in them
since they are clickable links. Further, they _are_ links so you should look
into your css and see why the default pointer behavior is being overridden to
begin with.

Sorry that this is just a list of technical things I'm laying out. I'll leave
the "does this color scheme make me feel warm and fuzzy" stuff to people who
have more of an eye for that.

~~~
alooPotato
We appreciate the list - we clearly haven't started optimizing but will
definitely address the points you addressed.

